
VPNs won't save save you from Congress' internet privacy giveaway - nsnick
https://www.wired.com/2017/03/vpns-wont-save-congress-internet-privacy-giveaway/
======
then00b
Headline is a bit misleading. While there are other factors and concerns in
choosing and using a VPN, using one will absolutely save you from your ISP
snooping on your web activity.

~~~
falcolas
Well, it will stop your local ISP. It does nothing to stop the ISP servicing
your VPN provider from snooping on your web activity.

Oh, not to mention the possibility of them blocking well known VPNs "to
prevent piracy." Many open WiFi providers already do this.

~~~
Veratyr
Generally VPN providers don't use residential ISPs, they buy transit from a
transit provider. I can't remember ever hearing of a transit agreement that
permits the transit provider to sell connection information.

------
marklawrutgers
The following links are usually obligatory when discussing VPNs and online
privacy:

Detailed, up-to-date comparison chart of hundreds of VPN services:
[https://thatoneprivacysite.net/vpn-comparison-
chart/](https://thatoneprivacysite.net/vpn-comparison-chart/)

Detailed list of mostly open source, private/secure replacements for popular
products and services:
[https://privacytoolsio.github.io/privacytools.io/](https://privacytoolsio.github.io/privacytools.io/)

------
whobutsb
What is the HN community going to do to protect their privacy from ISPs? VPNs?
Tor? Disconnect? Looking for thoughts and ideas.

~~~
covercash
I'm looking to drop a pfsense router in front of my network so I don't have to
deal with VPN on a per-device level. Other than that, selecting a top tier VPN
is also on my to-do list. HN recommendations for VPNs would be helpful here!

~~~
equalarrow
Private Internet Access is supposed to be one of the better ones that doesn't
save logs. I've had it on a machine for months and it hasn't ever
disconnected. YMMV.

~~~
thatswrong0
I can vouch for PIA working well. Speeds are quite good and connection is rock
solid. 2+ years with it. The main problem with it I suppose is that it is
based in the U.S.

~~~
dexterdog
But most of their connection locations are not.

------
xkxx
One way to access the article without getting blocked by their adblock blocker
is to wait for the page to load, press <F12>, go to the debugger (in Chromium,
it's the tab called "Sources") and stop JavaScript (a pause button). Then you
can scroll down safely and read it.

~~~
edlucas
Also, Firefox's "Reader View" (book icon on the inside-right of the address
bar) renders the full article.

------
MrWizard42
A VPN is a GREAT solution to keep ISPs from spying on you - along with using
the Tor browser.

[https://torproject.org/](https://torproject.org/) for the Tor browser
[https://top10vpns.com/compare](https://top10vpns.com/compare) for a good VPN

------
exabrial
Flagged for inaccurate headline. In fact, VPNs CAN save your online privacy.
But so can DNSCurve and HTTPS.

But what can't save your online privacy is non-ISPs like Amazon/Netflix/Google
from selling your data, which was out of scope of the FCC ruling anyway. So a
lot of the excitement over this ruling is overblown, when in fact, your
information is likely or could be for sale elsewhere.

~~~
thomastjeffery
> a lot of the excitement over this ruling is overblown, when in fact, your
> information is likely or could be for sale elsewhere.

That does not mean it is overblown. Sure particular websites sell your
traffic. That is only traffic with that particular website. This ruling is
about three traffic with your ISP, which is literally all of your traffic.

